# Shed hunting and other training



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Sounds like you are on the right track for shed hunting. I'm sure it will be fun but it doesn't sound like much of a challenge for this pup.


----------



## Slice44 (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm hoping to eventually get him into pheasant hunting but I've been slacking on getting him around gunfire so we'll see how that goes

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Slice44 said:


> I'm hoping to eventually get him into pheasant hunting but I've been slacking on getting him around gunfire so we'll see how that goes
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The best time to start training him for pheasant hunting is now. Take him to a large field where there is some moderate cover. If there are birds there that's even better. A young pup will learn a lot just exploring a field while you follow along. He will tend to stay close to you for security at first, a good habit to instill for actual hunting.

Introduction to gunfire is not as big of a thing as most people think. If you don't have a starter pistol you can use "ramset" fastener loads in a 22 pistol or rifle. 


https://www.amazon.com/Caliber-Yellow-Single-Fasteners-100-Count/dp/B07Z5HXXYK/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&hvadid=78340257012635&hvbmt=bb&hvdev=c&hvqmt=b&keywords=ramset+22&qid=1619440484&sr=8-1


Have someone fire it a fair distance away while you are playing with your pup. When he looks have the helper throw a bumper or toy for him to retrieve. If he doesn't bring it back don't worry about it, the only goal is learning that fun stuff happens after a gun shot.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lots of people hunt over their show dogs. I did when I had a show dog. She was fabulous and tenacious and a great nose. She was my best hunting buddy ever. She was plug and play and zero work on my part. My field dogs are great too, but my show dog was simply so beautiful in the fields and was so graceful.


----------



## Slice44 (Jan 20, 2021)

Update on training. We've been slacking off more than I'd like to admit. Gritty the golden loves when we get into antler training which is great, but summer has been full of more swimming days than training days. We also added an English Springer spaniel to the crew. He doesn't seem as interested in the antlers but has a hell of a nose. So maybe he'll find them and the golden will retrieve them

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

ESS are as varied in their pedigrees as goldens. They work a field completely different than a golden. Fast and hard flushers. No hesitation like a golden.


----------

